# Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9 Detail



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9 Detail

Hi

The detail took place over a couple of weeks/months and does jump around a little so I've sectioned it into areas of the vehicle, so some jobs may have been carried out weeks apart from each other. Hopefully it will make sense.

The below detail is an honest report. It is in depth, but simple write up as I have not mentioned things like 'micro-marring' for example, because I don't fully understand it my self so I'm not going to try and write about detailing I don't fully understand.

Vehicle Peugeot 205 Gti 1.9 Phase 1.5
Year built: 1990
Mileage: 135000
State: Runs fine, been parked up for nine months

My experience:

10 years of cleaning cars with a sponge, 1xbucket and a leather
10 months of Detailing World.

Introduction to the vehicle

My mate needed a vehicle as a run around, while he waited for Ford to deliver his new Fiesta ST and because I wanted to develop my detailing skills and we both had a soft spot for the Peugeot 205 Gti we went halves on one. What a lovely example we bought, rewind a couple a months back to us unloading our new pride and joy at twelve o'clock at midnight and pushing it through the streets into my garage, so we did not wake the neighbours.

So the detail begins the next afternoon:

Vehicle Exterior

The Pug 205 Gti was pushed out into the sunlight so I ran around and took a few pictures























































In the boot and on back seat were a few spares that we were told we had to have with the purchase of the vehicle.










With the boot emptied, it started to look a little better inside, this is what we found.










Anyway on with the detail

First thing was to clean it, using an A.P.C. we covered the whole car and left to soak for 3 minutes.










With the A.P.C. soaking the car, I sprayed the car on 'foam mode' with the Karcher using Poorboys Super Suds and left for another 2 minutes. The vehicle was then jet washed heavily removing thick layer of dirt.










Its ready for its 2x bucket wash, I recommend the Megs for cleaning, foaming action and for the smell. I'm about to move onto Hyper Wash hope its as good as the hype.



















With the vehicle cleaned using 2x Megs mitts (top part of car and then other for the bottom) it was time for another jet wash then fully soaked with water with my Homebase water gun. My opinion, the jet of water from the Karcher does clean but it does not soak the vehicle, so I like to give it a soaking to actually get a flow of water off the vehicle to remove suds and dirt.

Also gave the wheels a good clean on the outer surface, but they will be coming off later for a deeper clean.










The vehicle was now clean and dried with a Poorboys drying towel, time to inspect the paint. (Sadly no PTG) But with the aid of normal eyesight this is what we could see:

Paint discoloured
Heavy oxidisation
Rough Paint
Lovely swirl marks










So then the heavens opened so it was pushed back into the garage and we called it a day, which idiot left the mats out.










Later on that night I thought I'd have a play with the bonnet as a tester.

Started off claying the bonnet, using Megs clay with the Megs Quick detail spray, you could hear the difference as I rubbed over the panels getting quieter as it removed contamination. I kept kneeding and dipping the clay in a hot bowl of water. .It was removing a lot of contamination leaving a nice smooth finish. But the bonnet still looked terrible.:










It was time to get the P.C. out and tried with Menzerna IP, I spread the product over the area on speed 1, gave the SFX Pad Yellow a spritz with water and began on speed ¾ with a few passes then as the product started haze moved up to 5/6, this was the finish:










There was a lot of red paint straight away on the pad, so it was a one stage paint job I think its called were there is no last layer of lacquer.

I did the whole bonnet with this process and it really started to shine, but it was no were near perfect, so I thought balls to it and got the Silverline Rotary out using a 6inch SFX white pad I used the technique that I d seen on the Brazo's video. Then finished of with the P.C. using: 
Menzerna Final Polish 2 with 4inch White Pad SFX
Menzerna Finishing Touch Glaze with 4inch Blue Pad SFX
Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection with Megs applicator pad and wipe of with a Micro fibre cloth.



















It was now eleven o'clock at night and I wasn't happy with the results, I was starting to think what the hell am I doing. Then I just had a go on the wing the swirls started to disappear, but there was no red paint. I then realised the bonnet had been re sprayed the wing was the true Peugeot Paint. This did not help me on the bonnet, but at least I could recover the rest of the vehicle to a high standard of finish.

Saturday Morning (week on I think)

With the weather looking like it was about to rain, the new gazebo was erected and it was time to get down to business. The vehicle was washed (2x bucket system) and dried off, the whole of the vehicle was clayed then taped with masking tape (sadly ran out 3M Blue).
The first panel I started on was the boot, reason being Rich was working on the engine Ill explain why later on. Using the P.C. with a 4inch pad SFX yellow with Menzerna IP, with it working nicely on the front wing. 
Placing the product on the pad, and a spritz of water then spread on at speed one of the sectioned panel. I then did 2 passes at speed ¾ then another 2 passes at speed 5 then finish off at speed 6 till the panel started to shine. With toothbrush in back pocket removing any excess product when needed.

Here are the results on the boot:































































I was really chuffed with the finish especially after the nightmare with the bonnet, I then proceeded on the rear RHD quarter panel with these results. Apologies with the Halogen light, Brinkmman was currently flying its way to the U.K. at this point.

Before










After










Now moving onto the door was a different job because it had also been re-sprayed, so I moved up a level to the Menzerna Power Gloss with a 4inch SFX Pad yellow, still using the same speeds as the I.P. procedure.

Before



















Half and half with Menzerna Power Gloss










Side Reflection Shot:

The reason for throwing this shot in was even though the rear panel had been detailed and where the tape was on the door hadn't, you couldn't really tell any difference. I'm not saying reflection shots are waste of time, I love them myself, but some times they don't show the defects in the paint very well.










Once the boot and side of the car was done, I started back at the boot and finished of with Final Polish 2, then Menzerna Glaze and sealed with Blackfire W.D.A.F.P.P.

Later taken after shot










Here are few after shots:




























With time running out I packed away for another day.

Handy Tip

I was using 2xyellow pads, but one had I.P. and the PG, so I've started labelling the back so I know which is which.










Engine Problem (It is to do with detailing)

Why my mate was working on the engine. Now the day before, we had the vehicle up and running, so we thought we would take it for a spin. Rich suggested, shall I jet wash the engine, ok as long as we are careful, remembered what happened to your 106 Pug Gti (misfired for half hour ). At Tesco we jet washed the engine, being careful so we thought, but sure enough it starts misfiring. (bugger) So we took the vehicle for a run hoping it would clear, we got onto the dual carriage way and bang, the engine cut out game over. We later found the coil had blown and so with a brand new coil fitted, the engine runs better than ever, but the moral is don't jet wash engines or don't jet wash Pug engines, because I have done my Honda Civic in the past and it was fine.









Its Dark Outside

As the boot, RHD side and bonnet (sort of) were done, I thought I'd have another go on the bonnet. This was getting dangerous because I had no PTG reading and was about to take more paint off. Its 50% my car and it was bugging the hell out of me, still able to see swirls etc.

I picked up the P.C. with Menzerna Power Gloss and 4 inch yellow SFX pad and got to work. In the past I have seen the paint bloom I have been a little worried. I followed with a few passes of Menzerna IP and the shine came back. I then finished with F.P.2 and Menzerna Glaze, Poorboys Natty Blue and Blackfire W.D.A.F.P.P.

A few after pics



















Bonnet

In summary it is a vast improvement compared with what I started with, but I said I would be honest and it is not perfect. I'm a little peeved to move onto the next panel but without any PTG readings I feel I've taken my chances and should move on.

Now on to the left hand side to the car and roof using the same procedure as the boot I removed the swirl's, there are still some deep scratches there, but a vast improvement on the before shot.

With the P.C. feeling a little warm, I applied the last product with foam applicator pads and removed with micro fibre. First layer was Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection and then a layer of Menzerna Full Molecular Jacket.

Before










After










Exterior Trim

All outside plastics were dressed in:










I know there are better products on the market, but sadly some times you have to use what you've got.










Interior

With the interior being so dirty on the seats carpet and door cards. We decided to unbolt the whole interior and clean each seat individually, Which would also allow easy excess to the whole of the floor carpet.

First job in hand was to clean the dash, now I have seen a lot of you on here have not been trying hard enough to clean the dash. This is why I am raising the standards and have removed the windscreen, to get in all the gaps properly.

The dash was cleaned with Megs Quick Interior Spray and a micro fibre.










With the drivers seat removed, it was ideal to try out my new Aldi special steam cleaner, it did clean, but not as well as I hoped.










With the seat damp I rubbed some kitchen towel over the base of the seat.










It was time to bring in the proper cleaner










You instantly see a difference










The leather parts to the seat were brought back to life with slightly different method, black shoe polish well 'Kiwi Leather Instant Wax Shine' to be exact was applied all over the leather, then left to dry over a day in the conservatory (personal oven) and even today no one has any black polish on their clothes. The leather was then covered in a leather sealer.

Before










After










Before










After










Finished drivers seat










The rest of the seats were repeated with the same procedure and the carpet was cleaned with the Karcher carpet cleaner.

Here is a pic of the seats back in, new door cards fitted and the carpets cleaned.



















Vehicle Wheel Arches and Wheels

The vehicle was placed on 4x axle stands and the wheel were removed, first job was to clean the arches. The arches were soaked in A.P.C. for 5 minutes, then jet washed off with the Karcher removing all the road grime to show the bright red paint. A sponge was used with Megs Gold Class Shampoo & Conditioner and water to remove the stubborn dirt. Once dried of with kitchen towel the inner arches were treated with Auto Glym polish.

Before










Wheel Arch Soaking










After










Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










Once the arches looked nice and shiny it was onto the alloys. The alloys were jet washed off first then sprayed with Auto Glym alloy wheel Cleaner, three attempts were carried out, spraying the alloy, working in AG alloy cleaner for 5 minutes with a brush then jet washing it off. On the third attempt my mate started smacking me over the head with phrases 'no one sees the inside' lol. With a final jet wash and dry I covered the alloys in Auto Glym S.R.P. and removed with a Tesco micro fibre. All the tyres were knackered, so we removed them and fitted four brand new Toyo tyres and dressed them in Megs endurance tyre dressing.

Before



















After


















Vehicle Drive shafts.

The drive shaft boots were split on both sides, but luckily we had replacements, but they could not go on looking dirty.

The drive shafts were:

Sprayed with dry brake cleaner and cleaned off with a cloth.
The metal was sanded 
The rubber parts were masking taped and the metal parts were painted with Halford black paint then left to dry.
Once dry the rubbers were treated to Megs NXT Tech Protection.
Then they were allowed to be fitted.

Before


















After




























Finished Vehicle

These are the finished photo's, the light was not on my side for taking the photos, but also tried to put some before and afters in.

Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Before








After









Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Finally my Brinkmann turned up:


































The end product with another layer of Nattys Blue and Blackfire.










I know what I said about reflection shots, but I just thought I'd show you how they did orange peel in the 90's.










The tree shot, shame the sun couldn't join in.









































































As I said at the start of the report, my mate was waiting for his new Fiesta ST and here is a shot of it.










The End

Products used:

Big thanks to the Menzerna boys for all there hardwork:










A.P.C. (Mix: Tar and glue remover + A.P.C. that come with my Jet wash from Aldi + 20% water)
Karcher/Powercraft Jet Wash
Auto glym alloy wheel cleaner
Alloy wheel cleaner brush
Hose pipe
Electrical Extension (240 and 110)
2x B&Q buckets
2X Megs wash Mitts
1x Sponge for wheel arches
Meguiers Gold Class Shampoo and conditioner
Poorboys Super Slick and Suds Concentrated Car Wash
in Karcher reservoir
Poorboys Drying towel
Porter Cable
Toothbrush
Silverline Rotary Polisher (Won from comp)
2x Halogen Lights
Menzerna Power Gloss
Menzerna Intensive Polish
Menzerna Final Polish 2
Menzerna Finishing Touch Glaze 
Menzerna Full Molecular Jacket 
Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection (W.D.A.F.P.P.)
Meguiers Foam applicator pads
Poorboys, Kent and Tescos own micro fibres 
Sonus SFX Pad Yellow 4inch
Sonus SFX Pad White 4inch
Sonus SFX Pad Blue 4inch
Sonus SFX Pad White 6inch
Meguiers Endurance Tyre Shine
Auto Glym Fast Glass
Megs NXT Tech Protection
Kiwi Leather Instant Wax Shine
Karcher Wet and Dry Vacuum Cleaner
Kitchen Roll
Auto Glym Interior Cleaner 
Halfords Black Paint


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho Wow!  A Truly Spectacular Detail Mate! Awesome! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

What a great thread and write up :thumb: 
A fantastic restoration and the results speak for themselves.
Nice to be told the story of how it happened.
I guess you have learned a lot that you can use again and thanks for sharing it with the rest of us.
Certainly I think you get the prize for extreme dashboard detailing in removing the windscreen - a Detailing World first I believe


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Fantastic detail, brilliant write up! Really enjoyed reading this and the results are amazing! Car looks supberb now, and is certianly one to be very proud of as a detail! Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Glad to see this in the October competition!

Super writeup, really nice attention to detail, really enjoyed reading this one.


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> :doublesho Wow!  A Truly Spectacular Detail Mate! Awesome! :thumb: :thumb:


:doublesho i seconds that, top work :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

That is fantastic mate! Damm good effort on a car I have got a passion for big time! Specially in the Red!

Great report, great effort, and fantastic results!!!

Off to look at Fleabay for a flat painted 205 GTi


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

wow, so that helped pass a good few minutes of bening stuck here bored at work. Excellent results you got there even tho like you said the bonnet wasnt perfect but still you should take reward from how you got the rest of the car to look. So now your mate has his ST whats gonna happen to the 205, selling it on? Should make a tidy profit i feel...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome work mate on a car that is similar to mine, top write up aswell.
Bet your mate will want to drive this more than his ST now!

If you need any parts try here www.autofive.co.uk

Rob


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

As others have said, very very nice work....:thumb:


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

congratulations mate, fantastic results - and just shows how hard work can pay off..


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

amazing write up and top top work  nice one mate


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

Bloody good write up and you've done a fantastic job well done to both of you , just out of interest how does your friend compare his st to an original hothatch


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

top notch. absolutley top notch. whoever cleaned your screen looks like stelios (bolton player)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Really good turnaround there, the car looks simply stunning


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow...now that looks superb! Fantastic level of detailing and a engaging writeup too! Impressive effort mate:thumb:


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Great wruite up and great detail.

Enter it into the comp i say! :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Amazing turnaround!

High 5 from me mate


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

top draw, very very well done, great detail and write up to suit.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic work!!! Get that in the competition (if it isn't already!!!)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm Speechless....Absolutely speechless!!!


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Amazing turnaround! That car looks absolutly stunning now. :doublesho 

These kind of writeups fascinate me, to see someone put a huge amount of effort in to get such superb results. That must be very satisfying to see that much difference. Probably brings it home to you when you reviewed your pictures before posting.

Great writeup and pictures.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

give the man a mars bar! best write up i've seen for a couple of weeks on here bud! :thumb: 

as for the engine, you should always be ok to wash them providing you safely cover up any components that may be affected by water, i always do it while the engine is running too


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

Not that I'm at all biased but stunning turnaround - take it from someone who's been there with a 205, that's a truly brilliant effort. That's slightly worse than mine was when I originally got it.

And I'd agree never to let water near the engine bays on these darned cars - did exactly the same as you and got the same result  Stick to lots of elbow grease and old towels now.

Excellent work mate


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic detail and write up. Nice work.


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

thats awesome! great days work! must be well happy


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolutely incredible. I have not seen a write up on here where the transformation has been so amazing. 

A lot of us are cleaning and polishing already clean and shiny cars. This was a restoration imho. With a car like this its the difference at sale time of 50% of the cars value

Top Top work. Your a legend!


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheers for all the postive feedback :thumb: 

I'm the one with the bald head by the way. As for the finished product and actually driving it, we were amazed at how agile and resposive the Pug 205 is, between us we have owned CTR,Focus ST2, ZS180, Pug 106 GTi and Fiesta ST but for 'smile factor' the Pug come's very close to the above vehicles and could beat some of them. 

It must have been a very good day when you picked one up brand new.

Cheers again John


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah superb little cars I used to have a miami blue 1.9 gti and that was polished to death, the amount of looks I had was amazing. You have done a very good job, faded red cars are my favourite as you can make such a difference to them. Well done!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW, my god, what an excellent job, and a superb write up, a true competition entry if i ever did see one


----------



## maxcars1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Ok how much do you want for the car


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi

Sadly the car has served its purpose for my mate and I and has now been sold on. 

Cheers for asking.

John


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I really enjoyed reading that... fantastic job... I am hoping to do something similar with a MK1 Toyota MR2 coming my way shortly


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow having owned 1 of the first 1.9 cherry reds in the country that is a fantastic job..
I helped run the 205 gti club of great britain back in early 90s and entered mine in concours at silverstone and have to say the car is absolutly superb.....
Gonna go and clean me trophys for the nostalgia ive just felt!!!!!!

superb...:thumb:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

that really is an amazing transformation! top work


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

What an amazing job! Brilliant attention to detail and a great read:thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Fabulous piece of work. You were lucky to find one that had not been chavved up and butchered.
Hope you made enough out of the sale to reward your hard work.


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi

The amount of hours that went into doesn't really justify the profit, i think we were on about 2 pound hour (lol), but like I said i enjoyed it and it served a purpose.

John


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

Absolutley brilliant stuff. What this site is all about :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Amazing. I think we definately have a winner for this months Show and Shine competition.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Excellent work there


----------



## ststeve (Jun 24, 2006)

Fantastic work you must be really proud of how well it's turning out :thumb:


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

really enjoyed reading that mate... you have transformed the look of the car, awesome work! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Fantastic detail and a brilliant write up - top job :thumb:


----------



## griff500 (Mar 2, 2006)

A really great read, I didn't want to get to the end!

My favourite detail so far (I don't post much but I do read a lot!) :thumb:


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Epic!!!


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

gets my vote:thumb:


----------



## wilko (Apr 24, 2006)

AMAZING work - I love pugs and drive a silver 1.6 GTi myself. My paintwork was knackered when I got it (looked like a demented gremlin had had a go with a brillo pad :evil: !!), so after a years worth of doing my best with naff paintwork I got it resprayed.

I've only joined the forum recently but have already picked up more tips in a week than in the last ten years of car ownership!!

If I achieve half the results you have there I'll be dead chuffed.

B****y well done and good on you for rescuing another pug - there's not many great ones left

Chris


----------



## TommyTucker (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome. Ive said it once and I'll say it again. I really enjoy seeing this kind of thing over someone putting wax on a brand new car fresh from the showroom


----------



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent transformation. worth the effort!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

top stuff matey!! really great work and a greeat read! 
love the gti's! bro jhad one almost the same as yours was along with 309gti's! cracking cars! officially the car that saved peugeot! 
greta tramnsformation! a proper detail!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

awsome detail and write up:thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Monster thread and detail, well done!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Bloody inspirational. Car looks like it's straight out the showroom. Absolutely stunning


----------

